# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  باسكال ابلطجي

## ياسر مصطفي

*لابد من وقفة قوية مع باسكال بالتشجيع المتواصل فقد اظهر بالامس مستوى اكثر من رايع ولكي يظل هل هذا المستوي لا بد من الموازرة والتحية له:wulsh2n010937esxh8:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*فعلا كان صخرة فى الدفاع تكسرت امامها كل الطلعات الخجولة للجلافيط
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*لاعب كبير جدا
ماشاء الله عليه
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*التحية الى باسكال 
اداء محترف فعلا
ثبات وتقدير ممتاز
للكرة وتحرك المهاجمين
لابد من وضع الية لكيفية دعمه من الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مكسب كبير للزعيـــــــم ونأمل إستمراره علي ذات المستوي ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نعم نعم
الحقو شجعوه قبل الجماعه مايقولو عليهو ماسورة ويلحقو وارغو
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نعم نعم
الحقو شجعوه قبل الجماعه مايقولو عليهو ماسورة ويلحقو وارغو



 
وارغو تأثر لانه لاعب صغير السن
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طبعا انا كنت خاشي :41jg:و 
لكن بعد كلامك دا خلاص عفيت منك تب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نعم نعم
الحقو شجعوه قبل الجماعه مايقولو عليهو ماسورة ويلحقو وارغو



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هم ما قالو ليهو لسة بالله 
سبحاااااااااااان الله
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*باسكال مدافع يشبه المريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

باسكال مدافع يشبه المريخ



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والله ما كلموني يا فنان تصدق
كدي قول لي بشبهو في الطول ولا الوسامة ولا في شنو 
تخريمة : ما تكون زعلت
                        	*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*كلامك صح باسكال لاعب كبير ويحتاج التشجيع ليتمكن من المواصلة
                        	*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هم ما قالو ليهو لسة بالله 
سبحاااااااااااان الله



 هسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس ما يسمعوك:1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## محمد شمو

*باسكال ماشاء الله قوة من غيرارتكاب أخطاء لعب صحيح وبداية هجمة صحيحة احترافية عالية انضباط عالى اتمنى من باقى المدافعين لعب الكرة القصيرة وبداية الهجمة تكون من الدفاع يا سفارى والزومة وبلاش اللعب الطويل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله ماشاء الله باسكال قوة وجسارة وغيرة وبيعمل الف حساب للهجمات علي المرمي 
و علي ذكر الحساب بالمناسبه مخترع الالة الحاسبه يدعي باسكال (مخترع الآلة الحاسبة : بليز باسكال 1639م)
*

----------


## aaddil

*مافي  شك  باسكال لاعب  متميز , واحس  بانه سيفيد  التيم  اكثر  واكثر  ان  تم توظيفه  في  خانة  لاعب  الوسط  المدافع
                        	*

----------


## خالدعجبنا

*الله الله عليك يا باسكال ونعم المحترف
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*عفارم عليك يا باسكال سليل الرجال
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*باسكال دايما رايع  ... متوقع انو يكون من احسن صفقات المريخ    بعد ايداهور
                        	*

----------

